

You are building too slowly - jpuopolo
http://www.jpuopolo.com/2011/10/you-are-building-too-slowly/

======
dfewgoodmen
I agree with the premise of the article. The point being advocated is a direct
challenge in the way goals are achieved in a set frame of timeline one is
apportioned. It shows that you may be more efficient and perhaps more
productive if you could push yourself harder. Setting unrealistic goals and
achieving it or coming close doing so comes just short of what a philosopher
eruditley noted as being of a great mind!

That is asking "thinking of things that are not in existence, and asking Why
Not?" yes, that's what I truly think Joseph has done here! Challenging the
norms and at the same time, proffering his own peculiar solution!

Well done, dude!

------
lucisferre
The software industry may be competitive but this business environment is far
more of a land rush than a gold rush. There are more opportunities out there
right now than there are talented individuals and groups capable of executing
on them. I'm not sure I can agree with the authors conclusion here. The early
bird gets the worm is probably more cliche than truth.

~~~
jpuopolo
Fair comment, part of the point of the article is to challenge the notion that
it takes X long to build something. I think sometimes we talk ourselves into
believing it is going to take longer to build something than it could.

~~~
lucisferre
That I can possibly agree with, when it is ourselves we are challenging with
the deadlines and when we are talking about a launch or not situation. For
teams I think that mentality more often than not leads to poor results and
quality. Rushing without taking the time needed to do something "right" (I'll
leave it as an exercise for the reader to determine what's "right" for them)
just isn't sustainable long term.

Take Balsamiq which takes the exact opposite stance here:
<http://blogs.balsamiq.com/team/2011/09/07/pace/>

I think that is a far more realistic and sustainable guideline to work from.

~~~
jpuopolo
I think there is a subtle difference for rushing and coding bad in the process
as opposed to be excruciatingly focused on a deadline and thinking of clever
ways to do things faster. I will be sure to check out that blog though. Thx

------
TheDanLevy
Great post by Joseph Puopolo and one that the people at RIM/BlackBerry should
really be reading given their announcement of pushing off the PlayBook 2.0
release to February 2012

~~~
jpuopolo
Thanks for the note. That is a perfect example of a company, who just can't
afford to wait. The window is closing to turn the tide, if it hasn't closed
already.

